# h322



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

anyone use hodgdon h322 on here for a 223 if you do what are the loads you like to load with it?? :sniper: :koolaid:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have used it with the 40 gr bullets, but like H335 better for anything above 40 gr. In my son's rifle I did get slightly better accuracy with H322 in the light bullets. The kids are grown up now and gone so I use only H335 for everything in 223. All the way from 36 gr to the 69 gr SMK.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

Plainsman said:


> I have used it with the 40 gr bullets, but like H335 better for anything above 40 gr. In my son's rifle I did get slightly better accuracy with H322 in the light bullets. The kids are grown up now and gone so I use only H335 for everything in 223. All the way from 36 gr to the 69 gr SMK.


Hey Plainsman,
Long time no hear, I'm using H335 exclusively in my 222Rem with 50gr pills, best powder in my opinion for such sized cases.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have burnt up piles and piles of H-322 over the years in such cartridges as the .223 Remington, 6mm-223 and even for light loads in the .22-250. Even though I didn't get top velocity with H-322 I was always able to find a load that shot at least as good as I expected it to.

More recently though I have switched to H-4895 almost exclusively for shooting 55gr. Bullets in my .223. I stumbled onto a load with H-4895 pushing 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips that has been more than accurate in at least a half dozen .223's I have tested it in.

I have also used a lot of Benchmark with 40 & 50gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips with excellent results.

Larry


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MagnumManiac said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I have used it with the 40 gr bullets, but like H335 better for anything above 40 gr. In my son's rifle I did get slightly better accuracy with H322 in the light bullets. The kids are grown up now and gone so I use only H335 for everything in 223. All the way from 36 gr to the 69 gr SMK.
> ...


Hello Magnum,

It's no accident that H335 is a good powder in the 223. Our military and the Israeli military didn't spend all that money developing the best powder for the M16 for nothing.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Does anyone know what H335 looks like? (do you have a pic of the powder). I pulled apart a factory round that im trying to replicate and it has 24grs of powder in it. (Ultramax 50gr Nosler BT). Their site states 3100fps. My load book states that 24gr of H335 gives 3100fps so ..... maybe thats it??? But I have never seen this powder before. Does it resemble BL-C2?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, it's a ball powder much like BLC2. When I think I have found a powder this is what I do. Take a large drinking straw. A 30 caliber bullet plugs the ones I use. You weighed the charge from the load, now drop it into the straw shake it level and mark (oh yes, use a clear straw) the level it comes to with a felt tip. Next weigh out 24 gr of H335, and pour it into the straw. Does it come to the same level? Try it with a couple of other powders to see what happens. Powders are normally different densities so you can usually pin a powder down this way. All you are doing is comparing volume to weight. Before loading anything though, check your manual and make sure that powder does fit into the load data.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks plainsman, ill have go buy some H335 and try that. One other question for you, is that a pic of you in your avatar?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, 20+ years ago, and only for the fun pictures. It was my hometowns centennial so we all grew beards. I also had some old clothing from my grandfather, and my brother had just finished making a coat from a hide he tanned along with that coyote for me. I was big into muzzle loaders in those days. 1981, 82, 83 something like that.


----------

